# E Anthony



## Road Dog (Apr 28, 2013)

Finally got one of these. E. Anthony New York. Has a couple shall lip chips. This bottle held Diamond Varnish for single Ambrotypes used in the collodion process.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 28, 2013)

Interesting bottle, in that it wasn't a med....(I would have guessed it as a med of some kind) Nice color too, Rory..


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice!  I dug a clear square example a while ago.  So this company produced photographic supplies?  That certainly makes their bottles more collectable!


----------



## epackage (Apr 28, 2013)

Great color indeed...


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, these come in open pontil as well. I'm on the lookout  for one of those.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is a link  
http://www.historiccamera.com/cgi-bin/librarium/pm.cgi?action=display&login=anthonyco


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2013)

I know I'm going to get blasted for this but I do see one thing the confuses me. The bottle looks later than the name change in 1862 that was in the link. 
 It's a nice looking bottle but that part makes me wonder. [8|]


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

BLAST ON![]  


 You are correct about the bottles age. I've not seen a bottle embossed other than E. Anthony , but the paper labels reflected the name change.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2013)

> BLAST ON![]


First off, if I'm going to do that it's only meant to be an alternate answer. I am in NO way trying to say your answer in incorrect. FROM 1908


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure who that dude is. [8|]


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is a labeled one i have.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

label


----------

